# The Ultimate Jukebox - A Celebration of the 45 rpm Single...



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

_Let's all raise a glass
To the rock stars of the past,
Those that made it,
Those that faded,
Those that never even made the grade,
Those that we thought would never last._

- Ray Davies - "You Can't Stop The Music"









Jukeboxes...

Jukeboxes are mesmerizing... spellbinding... almost hypnotic in their ability to draw people towards them...

I've never been able to pass one by...

Never...

Staring transfixed at the apparently endless array of 45's arranged from "A - 1" onwards to "Z..."

Agonizing for minutes than seemed longer than hours over the choice of which "two tunes for a quarter" that I was going to play... Sliding that coin - that singularly precious coin - into the slot and hearing it carom back and forth downwards with that characteristic metallic jingle-jangle sound...

Watching the rotation mechanism whirl, turn, and spin to the desired "D - 3" choice... Watching the selector arm reach for "D - 3" and then place it upon the turntable as the cartridge arm and needle swing over and hover steadily over the 45 rpm record and then... with but a brief pause... lowers itself upon the selected vinyl...

And after a moment's worth of listening to the sounds of scratch and hiss and pop and click as the needle meets groove... suddenly... we experienced magic... real magic... the kind that would last for decades... the kind that can bring us back to who and what and where we were at that precise moment... that moment in which everything was the way that it was supposed to be... and we were still who we thought we could be rather than who we actually were... and everyone that we loved and needed was still there and somehow always would be...

Even the most elaborate and expensive audiophile equipment can't play a vintage 45 as well as a jukebox can... even an orphaned one standing alone in a dim corner of a dive that was left neglected and forgotten someplace in the middle of God-only-knows where that no one but the locals ever visits...

Nothing sounds better than a 45 rpm "two tunes for a quarter" vintage vinyl record being played on a jukebox...

Nothing...

This is a thread about singles...

Those that charted and went on to become hits...

Those that never charted but should have gone on to become hits if life was fair... but it isn't... and so they didn't... but still... they should have... they really should have...

And sometimes you'll encounter songs that should have been released as singles but weren't for any number of reasons and that was and is quite a shame really because great tunes are great tunes afterall and they deserve to be heard and so they shall receive their due and just hearing here...

Some of the posts will have a concept or a theme...

Some won't other than "Catchy tune, eh?"...

This is a celebration of the 45 rpm single and you're welcome to join in that celebration...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Top Ten Hit Songs in the USA on June 1, 1961 -* 






*1.) - Rick Nelson - "Travelin' Man" *

*2.) - Shep and the Limelites - "Daddy's Home"*






*3.) - Roy Orbison - "Running Scared" *






*4.) - The Shirelles - "Mama Said"*






*5.) - Ernie K-Doe - "Mother-In-Law" *






*6.) - Del Shannon - "Runaway" *






*7.) - Connie Francis - "Breakin' In A Brand New Broken Heart" *






*8.) - Gene McDaniels - "Hundred Pounds Of Clay" *






*9.) - Elvis Presley - "I Feel So Bad"*






*10.) - The Fleetwoods - "Tragedy"*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on June 1, 1981 - *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day - June 1, 2019*






*The Silhouettes* were an American doo ***/R&B group whose single "Get A Job" was a number 1 hit on the Billboard R&B singles chart and pop singles chart in 1958.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured Artists for the month of June - *

*Joni Mitchell and Steely Dan...*











Editor's Note: this thread shall be brought up to date shortly and I thank you for your patience...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Catchy tune, eh?*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Top Ten Hit Songs in the USA on June 2, 1962 -*






*1.) - Ray Charles - "I Can't Stop Loving You" *

*2.) - Mr. Acker Bilk - "Stranger on the Shore" *






*3.) - The Shirelles - "Soldier Boy"*






*4.) - Dion - "Lovers Who Wander" *






*5.) - Dee Dee Sharp - "Mashed Potato Time" *






*6.) - Brenda Lee - "Everybody Loves Me But You" *






*7.) - Ernie Maresca - "Shout! Shout! (Knock Yourself Out)" *






*8.) - Walter Brennan - "Old Rivers"*






*9.) - Mary Wells - "One Who Really Loves You"*






*10.) - Gene Pitney - "(Man Who Shot) Liberty Valance" *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on June 2, 1982 -*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day - June 2, 2019*






"Lollipop" is a pop song written by Julius Dixson and Beverly Ross in 1958. It was first recorded by the duo *Ronald & Ruby*-Ross herself was "Ruby"-and then covered more successfully by The Chordettes.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured Artists for the month of June - *

*Joni Mitchell and Steely Dan...*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Top Ten Hit Songs in the USA on June 3, 1963 -*






*1.) - Lesley Gore - "It's My Party"*

*2.) - Jimmy Soul - "If You Wanna Be Happy" *






*3.) - Al Martino - "I Love You Because"*






*4.) - The Beach Boys - "Surfin' U.S.A."*






*5.) - The Crystals - "Da Doo Ron Ron (When He Walked Me Home)"*






*6.) - Lou Christie - "Two Faces Have I"*






*7.) - The Dovells - "You Can't Sit Down"*






*8.) - Little Peggy March - "I Will Follow Him"*






*9.) - Brenda Lee - "Losing You"*






*10.) - Kyu Sakamoto - "Sukiyaki"*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on June 3, 1983 -*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day - June 3, 2019*






Rockin' Robin" (originally released as "Rock-In Robin" on the Class Records 45 single) is a song written by Leon René under the pseudonym Jimmie Thomas, and recorded by *Bobby Day* in 1958. It was Day's biggest hit single, becoming a number two hit on the Billboard Hot 100, and spent one week at the top of the charts (number one hit) in R&B sales.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured Artists for the month of June -*

*Joni Mitchell and Steely Dan...*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Catchy tune, eh? *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Six of the Best - *

*The Rascals - *






*"I've Been Lonely Too Long" - *






*"Groovin" - *






*"How Can I Be Sure" - *






*"A Beautiful Morning" - *






*"People Got To Be Free" - *


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Here's one


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Here's another,,,somehow I knew about this *underground band,,,we talked about it as if this group was the hip,,,but I only knew Court of the Crimson King,,I somehow *missed out* on Epitaph. Not sure how, but I missed this one ,back in the day.
Only made the discovery as of 2 yrs ago. I had heard snippets back in the day,,,but felt it dragged, too slow,,and had no idea what the song was all about.

I lived in so shelter a world, so innocent.

Greg lake vocals are just pitch perfect


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

I'll second,,,The Young Rascals 
How can I Be Sure, 
What a song, a true CLASSIC


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

You did say just 1 Hit
1 hit wonder, when this came on our am transistor radios,,,,,we cranked up the vol all the way....


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Top Ten Hit Songs in the USA on June 4, 1964 -*






*1.) - The Dixie Cups - "Chapel of Love"*

*2.) - The Beatles - "Love Me Do"*






*3.) - Mary Wells - "My Guy"*






*4.) - Ray Charles Singers - "Love Me With All Your Heart (Cuando Calienta El Sol)"*






*5.) - Louis Armstrong - "Hello, Dolly!" *






*6.) - Peter and Gordon - "World Without Love"*






*7.) - Dionne Warwick - "Walk On By"*






*8.) - Billy J. Kramer and the Dakotas - "Little Children"*






*9,) - The Reflections - "(Just Like) Romeo & Juliet"*






*10.) - The Beatles - "P.S. I Love You" *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on June 4, 1984 -*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day - June 4, 2019 - *






*The Monotones* were a six-member American doo-*** vocal group in the 1950s. They are considered a one-hit wonder, as their only hit single was "The Book of Love", which peaked at #5 on the Billboard Top 100 in 1958.

Studio version - better audio quality -


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured Artists for the month of June - *

*Joni Mitchell and Steely Dan...*


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Deacon Beaker must have over 500 45s - all common.

The first ever 45 that got me cranked-up was the slurpy, "Toys In The Attic" ("...are memories of our yesterdays" by Sherman & Orchestra.

The second 45 - which got me started on my ever-love for instrumentals - was the fabulous 'Out Of Limits" by The Marketts.



Deacon Beaker gots 3 45 record boxes chock full of 45s. The boxes came with a index sheet for 50 records, but i could jam in over 60 into each box.

Here are the contents of my first ever box. Absolute Jewels from when I was a kid. (Im not listing the Beatles ones cos we all know that. Often I went for records with a supernatural/scifi theme, however slight:

Bobby goldsborough - voodoo woman
bobby vinton - roses are red
ventures - walk dont run

bob crewe - water boy ( now here is a real quirky, rather disturbing, one: "water boy" was the boy toting the water for the football players: "Water boyyyyyyy, where ya hiding? If you don't come out, I'm gonna tell yer mammy, YEAH!" Not sure if this was the famous Bob Crewe of BC Generation. Who was head of one or two major record labels and who made a pogrom -all Regan denouncing his own fellow actors which he deemed commie sympathizers - on rock bands having connections to drugs. Later this backstabbing helped him in a political career.)


serenidipity singers - dont let the rain come down

johnny rivers - seventh son (I was big Winters fan!)

beach boys - i ger around

tom jones - thunderball

ian whitcomb - you turn me on

tommy roe- everybody

al hurt - java

barry mcquire - eve of destruction

pete drake -sleepwalk

bobby pickett - thr monster swim

nasheille teens -tobacco road

bobby shafto - she's me girl

rivers - memphis

four lads - blue tatoo

marketts - vanishing point

trashmen - surfin bird (the flipside, "King of the Surf" is excellent)

rick nelson - fools rush in

bobby bare - 500 miles away from home

the pyramids - penetration (were in one of those Annette Funicello Beach movies)

gene simmons - haunted house

cascades -rhythm of the rain

neal hefti - batman theme

angels - my boyfriends back

rivers - mountain of love

johnny cymball - dum dum dee dum

livin spoonful -summer in the city

freddie & dreamers - do the freddie

morty craft -alone

lorne greene -ringo

vic mizzy - addams family

syndicate of sound - little girl

rivers - secret agent man

the asdtronauts - baja

sam the sham & pharoahs - lil red riding hood

buffalo springfield -for what its worth

sonny & cher -i got you babe




Memories....


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

The Deacon said:


> Memories....


:tiphat: Cool as the 'peg in January, my friend, well done!


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

paulbest said:


> You did say just 1 Hit
> 1 hit wonder, when this came on our am transistor radios,,,,,we cranked up the vol all the way....


The information supplied in this post is incorrect - The Left Banke were not "One Hit Wonders" - "Walk Away Renée' reached the number 5 spot on the Billboard Charts and the follow-up release "Pretty Ballerina" peaked at number 15.






A one-hit wonder is any entity that achieves mainstream popularity, often for only one piece of work, and becomes known among the general public solely for that momentary success. The term is most commonly used in regard to music performers with only one top-20 hit single that overshadows their other work.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Top Ten Hit Songs in the USA on June 5, 1965 -*






*1.) - The Beach Boys - "Help Me, Rhonda"*

*2.) - Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs - "Wooly Bully"*






*3.) - The Supremes - "Back in my Arms Again"*






*4.) - Elvis Presley - "Crying in the Chapel"*






*5.) - The Beatles - "Ticket to Ride"*






*6.) - Herman's Hermits - "Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter"*






*7.) - The Four Tops - "I Can't Help Myself"*






*8.) - The Beau Brummels - "Just A Little"*






*9.) - Roger Miller - "Engine Engine #9"*






*10.) - Tom Jones - "It's Not Unusual"*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on June 5, 1985 -*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day - June 5, 2019 - *






*Laurie London - "He's Got The Whole World In His Hands" - 1957*

*Laurie London* (born 19 January 1944) is an English singer, who achieved fame as a boy singer of the 1950s, for both his gospel and novelty songs recording in both English and German. He is best known for his hit single of the spiritual song "He's Got the Whole World in His Hands".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured Artists for the month of June - *

*Joni Mitchell and Steely Dan...*






*Joni Mitchell - "California" - 1971*






*Steely Dan - "Rikki Don't Lose That Number" - 1974*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Catchy tune, eh? *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - Psychedelic Rock *






*The Byrds - "Eight Miles High" - 1966*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - Progressive Rock*






*Flash - "Small Beginnings" - 1972*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - Glam Rock*






*Roxy Music - "Virginia Plain" - 1972*









*Roxy Music - "Roxy Music" - 1972*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - British Rock*






*Mott the Hoople - "The Golden Age of Rock 'n' Roll" - 1974*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - Punk Rock*






*The Clash - "London Calling" - 1979*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - New Wave*






*The Jam - "Going Underground" - 1980*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Six of the best...*

*The Lovin' Spoonful *






* - "Do You Believe In Magic?" - 1965*









* - "You Didn't Have To Be So Nice" - 1965*














* - "Daydream" - 1966*














* - "Did You Ever Have To Make Up Your Mind?" - 1966*














* - "Summer In The City" - 1966*














* - "Nashville Cats" - 1966*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Top Ten Hit Songs in the USA on June 6, 1966 -*






*1.) - The Rolling Stones - "Paint It Black" *

*2.) - The Lovin' Spoonful - "Did You Ever Have To Make Up Your Mind?" *






*3.) - Simon & Garfunkel - "I Am A Rock" *






*4.) - Percy Sledge - "When A Man Loves A Woman" *






*5.) - The Mindbenders - "Groovy Kind of Love"*






*6.) - Frank Sinatra - "Strangers In The Night" *






*7.) - Mamas & Papas - "Monday, Monday"*






*8.) - James Brown - "It's A Man's Man's Man's World"*






*9.) - Gary Lewis & The Playboys - "Green Grass"*






*10.) - Robert Parker - "Barefootin'"*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on June 6, 1986 -*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day - June 6, 2019 - *






*Frankie Ford - "Sea Cruise" - 1959*

*Frankie Ford* (August 4, 1939 - September 28, 2015), was an American rock and roll and rhythm and blues singer, best known for his 1959 hit "Sea Cruise".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured Artists for the month of June - *
*
Joni Mitchell and Steely Dan...*






*Joni Mitchell - "You Turn Me On, I'm A Radio" - 1972*






*Steely Dan - "Pretzel Logic" - 1974*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Catchy tune, eh? *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Six of the best...*

*10cc*






* - "Rubber Bullets" - 1973*









* - "Wall Street Shuffle" - 1974*














* - "I'm Not In Love" - 1975*














* - "I'm Mandy, Fly Me" - 1976*














* - "The Things We Do For Love" - 1976*














* - "Dreadlock Holiday" - 1978*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Top Ten Hit Songs in the USA on June 7, 1967 -*






*1.) - Aretha Franklin - "Respect"*

*2.) - The Young Rascals - "Groovin'"*






*3.) - The Happenings - "I Got Rhythm"*






*4.) - Engelbert Humperdinck - "Release Me (And Let Me Love Again)"*






*5.) - Paul Revere & The Raiders - "Him Or Me - What's It Gonna Be?"*






*6.) - Jefferson Airplane - "Somebody To Love"*






*7.) - The Turtles - "She'd Rather Be With Me*






*8.) - Music Explosion - "Little Bit O' Soul"*






*9.) - The Temptations - "All I Need"*






*10.) - Mamas & Papas - "Creeque Alley"*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on June 7, 1987 -*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day - June 7, 2019 -*






*The Mystics - "Hushabye" - 1959*

*The Mystics* are an American rock and roll group that began in Brooklyn, New York, in the late 1950s.

In March 2015 the 5 Original Mystics, Al Contrera, Albee Cracolici, Phil Cracolici, Bob Ferrante, and George Galfo were inducted into the Doo *** Music Hall of Fame in Cerritos, CA.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured Artists for the month of June - *

*Joni Mitchell and Steely Dan...*






*Joni Mitchell - "Cold Blue Steel And Sweet Fire" - 1973*






*Steely Dan - "Black Friday" - 1975*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured Instrumental Recording - June 7, 2019 - *






*Booker T. & The M.G.'s - "Time Is Tight" - 1969*






*Booker T. & The M.G.'s - "Time Is Tight" - Extended Version - 1969*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - American Rock*






*Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - "American Girl" - 1977*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - British Rock *






*Free - "All Right Now" - 1970*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - Canadian Rock *






*Steppenwolf - "Magic Carpet Ride" - 1968*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - Celtic Rock *






*Big Country - "In A Big Country" - 1983*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - Country Rock *






*The Byrds - "Hickory Wind" - 1968*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - Folk Rock *






*Bob Dylan - "Like A Rolling Stone" - 1965*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - Oz Rock*






*The Angels - "Am I Ever Gonna See Your Face Again" - 1976*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - Southern Rock*






*The Charlie Daniels Band - "The South's Gonna Do It" - 1975*


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Aretha Franklin's "Respect" is simply amazing. I heard it again last night, and it just grabs hold of a person and doesn't let go.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Top Ten Hit Songs in the USA on June 8, 1968 -*






*1.) - Simon & Garfunkel - "Mrs. Robinson"*

*2.) - Archie Bell - "Tighten Up"*






*3.) - Herb Alpert - "This Guy's In Love With You"*






*4.) - Hugo Montenegro - "Good, The Bad And The Ugly" *






*5.) - Tommy James & The Shondells - "Mony, Mony"*






*6.) - Ohio Express - "Yummy Yummy Yummy"*






*7.) - Richard Harris - "MacArthur Park"*






*8.) - The Rascals - "A Beautiful Morning"*






*9.) - Aretha Franklin - "Think"*






*10.) - Bobby Goldsboro - "Honey" *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on June 8, 1988 -*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

_*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day - June 8, 2019* -_






*Larry Hall - "Sandy" - 1959*

*Larry Hall* (born Lawrence Kendall Hall; June 30, 1940 - September 24, 1997) was an American singer mostly known for his one-hit wonder song called "Sandy" in 1959. The disc reached #15 on the Billboard Hot 100 chart.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured Artists for the month of June - *

*Joni Mitchell and Steely Dan...*






*Joni Mitchell - "Raised On Robbery" - 1973*






*Steely Dan - "Bad Sneakers" - 1975*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Catchy tune, eh?*






*38 Special - "Second Chance" - 1989*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Six of the Best...*

*Blondie *






* - "Heart of Glass" - 1979*









*- "One Way Or Another" - 1979*














* - "Dreaming" - 1979*














* - "Call Me" - 1980*














* - "The Tide Is High" - 1980*














* - "Rapture" - 1981*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Catchy tune, eh?*






*Blondie - "Hanging On The Telephone" - 1978*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Top Ten Hit Songs in the USA on June 9, 1969 -*






*1.) - The Beatles - "Get Back"*

*2.) - Henry Mancini - "Love Theme from Romeo & Juliet" *






*3.) - Elvis Presley - "In The Ghetto"*






*4.) - Creedence Clearwater Revival - "Bad Moon Rising"*






*5.) - Mercy - "Love (Can Make You Happy)"*






*6.) - Friends of Distinction - "Grazing In The Grass"*






*7.) - Edwin Hawkins' Singers - "Oh, Happy Day"*






*8.) - Marvin Gaye - "Too Busy Thinking About My Baby"*






*9.) - The Guess Who - "These Eyes"*






*10.) - Three Dog Night - "One"*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Number One Country Music Hit Song in the USA on June 9, 1989 -*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured "One Hit Wonder" of the Day - June 9, 2019 -*






*Bruce Channel* is an American singer-songwriter best known for his 1962 million-selling number-one hit record, "Hey! Baby".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Featured Artists for the month of June - *

*Joni Mitchell and Steely Dan...*






*Joni Mitchell - "Help Me" - 1974*






*Steely Dan- "Kid Charlemagne" - 1976*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Catchy tune, eh? *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - Psychedelic Rock*






*Jefferson Airplane - "Somebody To Love" - 1967*






*Jefferson Airplane - "White Rabbit" - 1967*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - Progressive Rock *






*Yes - "I've Seen All Good People: a. Your Move, b. All Good People" - 1971*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - Glam Rock*






*David Bowie - "Space Oddity" - 1973*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - British Rock *






*Uriah Heep - "Easy Livin'" - 1972*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - Punk Rock*






*The Skids - "Into The Valley" - 1979*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - New Wave*






*Talking Heads - "Once In A Lifetime" - 1981*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Single File - Yacht Rock*






*Loggins and Messina - "Vahevala" - 1971*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Six of the Best...*

*Bachman-Turner Overdrive*






* - "Let It Ride" - 1974*









* - "Takin' Care Of Business" - 1974*














* - "You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet" - 1974*














* - "Roll On Down The Highway" - 1975*














* - "Hey You" - 1975*














* - "Down To The Line" - 1975*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

This thread is on hiatus until further notice due to the need to attend to family health issues.


----------

